# how do you get friends and how much do you have them



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

do you have irl friends or internet wifi friends?
how much online friends?

how do you get them?
how do you get fb friends?
is it true that you need obligate to chat with everyone to get likes n action on your page?
talk about friends plz n try to answer those questions thank uuuuu


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a cat. And some others that come in through her cat door to get food. And sometimes a raccoon. With babies sometimes.


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

i have no friends as such but i can give advice on the subject.....im a member of a mental health club and this is a place where you can go to meet other mentally ill folk and participate in creative writing, art, drama, yoga and group therapy to name but a few activities or else you can just drop in for a coffee....its membership is open to anyone with a mental illnes and that includes sociaal anxiety....i think thyere great places to go to as you meet nice humble folk who have been through it.......as i said social anxiety should qualify you for a membership but if it doesnt you can just say you have depression as well.....just ask a doctor, psychiatrist or mental health team or else just google it....sometimes menatl health clubs are known as clubhouses.....just googlr it.....i think theyre invaluable


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

lil_tails said:


> do you have irl friends or internet wifi friends?


An Internet Wi-Fi friend.



> how much online friends?


One.



> how do you get them?


My one existing friend: We knew each other from an online community and she befriended me first.

As for getting any other friends...no clue. I tried everything and nothing worked. Probably I'm not sociable or interesting enough.



> how do you get fb friends?


No clue, personally, since I have no Facebook friends. Probably I needed to be more sociable and interesting.



> is it true that you need obligate to chat with everyone to get likes n action on your page?


Yes. *You want to get a little attention, you have to give a lot of attention. You have to be sociable and interesting, continuously. And even then, there's no guarantee that'll work.*

I've told you this before.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

irishkarl said:


> i have no friends as such but i can give advice on the subject.....im a member of a mental health club and this is a place where you can go to meet other mentally ill folk and participate in creative writing, art, drama, yoga and group therapy to name but a few activities or else you can just drop in for a coffee....its membership is open to anyone with a mental illnes and that includes sociaal anxiety....i think thyere great places to go to as you meet nice humble folk who have been through it.......as i said social anxiety should qualify you for a membership but if it doesnt you can just say you have depression as well.....just ask a doctor, psychiatrist or mental health team or else just google it....sometimes menatl health clubs are known as clubhouses.....just googlr it.....i think theyre invaluable


im not in america n we dont have such clubs im surprised that there isnt special club for ppl with sa yet

people, more people do this questions please


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You know social media popularity doesn't equal friends right? It's like being an entertainer with a fanbase.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You know social media popularity doesn't equal friends right? It's like being an entertainer with a fanbase.


yea but its funer i think than lazy *** friends


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

lil_tails said:


> do you have irl friends or internet wifi friends?
> how much online friends?
> 
> how do you get them?
> ...


1. I have internet friends. About 4 come to mind but at times it feel like I don't have any.
2. 4
3. You get friends by being yourself. You also have to be open to people. Having things in common can help. Also be nice.
4. FB I feel like it is your high school friends. People you already knew. Not a good place to make friends in my opinion. Maybe join a group to make friends that is on FB. An active one. I recommend an friendship APP and try finding a nice friend in your local area. Or a local club.
5. I think you have to be well respected in order to get likes. Even popular. Be admired by others. The best way is to be admired. {Sadly even a jerk can get likes for being a jerk and have all the friends. Ask yourself how do you want people to view you and how you want people to approach you as a friend. A first impression.}


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

I have two friends. One from middle school and the other from community College. The one from middle school borrowed a lot of money from me, 5k. And only paid back 4. The one from community College got locked up a year ago for a sick offense. Everyone else I called a "friend" either used me for money or drugs or work, and when I had nothing left to give they left me.

Now all I got is my family, my dog, and my fish

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

Sunshine Lady said:


> 4. FB I feel like it is your high school friends. People you already knew. Not a good place to make friends in my opinion. Maybe join a group to make friends that is on FB. An active one. I recommend an friendship APP and try finding a nice friend in your local area. Or a local club.


 what friendship apps you know??? there totally shud be friend app for ppl with sa! i found app tinder but it aint fo friendship so i dont want that yuc but i got hecka alot of likes in there in half an hour not like in my stinky fb is there similar app fo friendzz??

thnx for answers everyone! ppl who hav trouble with friends we need some new lit cool app and make it for ppl with sa! how kool wud dat be? :O


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

lil_tails said:


> what friendship apps you know??? there totally shud be friend app for ppl with sa! i found app tinder but it aint fo friendship so i dont want that yuc but i got hecka alot of likes in there in half an hour not like in my stinky fb is there similar app fo friendzz??
> 
> thnx for answers everyone! ppl who hav trouble with friends we need some new lit cool app and make it for ppl with sa! how kool wud dat be? :O


I don't know a friendship app. I once checked out some friendships websites. {I forgot their names} It was hard for me to make friends that way. Maybe you could search websites. Maybe continue with Tinder since you receive many likes.

I doubt there will be a SA friendship app. Nobody have decided to make one.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Got more irl - depends on what you count as friends, but I consider one group my friends, which consists of 5 people (although I don't talk to most of them directly, but that is not because I dislike them, but because I'm bad at keeping up with people, and only one of them is overly active. We do hang out every now and then).


I have some random other friends. Most I've made from school/school-related stuff. I've also met people in hobbies and work but I'm way different from the people at work, so while we get along we are very unlikely become friends. As for hobbies, I'm too quiet and the sports aren't great for being socially active, especially if you're actively avoiding being social. (I kind of feel bad about this as well, not because of getting to know people but I feel like kind of an *** because of it, since the people who try to get to know me are usually extremely nice :/ )


As for online friends, I have 1 that I talk to actively, a bunch of less-frequent ones, and I've been talking a lot with an old online friend recently, after years of very little communication. (My old online best friend I guess).

Most of my online friends come from one server on a game I used to play a while back - haven't really made any apart from that. (Some people randomly add me on csgo and used to on league, but I've noticed I don't have the same level of motivation to be social with strangers, as I had when I was younger, which kind of makes me not make friends online).

Sometimes I do wonder, if me not being social at hobbies or school is because of me having 'maxed out' my limit on social connections, or because of being unsocial - I still get along with people and a couple of my classmates seem to like me, despite of me keeping my distance with them.

I recall hearing this is actually relatively common the older you get - your social circle becomes more steady, and therefore it becomes more difficult to make new friends (both because your circle is pretty much full, but also because other people your age have their social circle full).
Also, making friends with people who are notably younger is often a bad idea, because your situation in life is going to be different - therefore connecting is going to be more difficult.


This turned out to be more random thoughts than I intended, oh well. :S


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*whole world fake fantasy*

temp perks

no relations

no people
no employer or jobs
nothingggggg lasts

nevvvvaaaah happened

lies

YOU virtual

nevva recognised. iGGnooreD

no virtue

I!! AYE!!!

THEM!! MEEE!! WEEE we weeee U a word ONLY relevant to an infant OR deity

sPennnD HOWWWW Long?? Measure! 0 10 seconds MAX

lifetime shortened
loneness

be a clown teacher voluntary, primary, kindergarten, junior... be a grim reaper. LOOOKOUT! introduce the darkest side. adjust to reality

address the clownteacher later in life. was the lesson effective when the pupil <4 teen, 50, 90. praise & worship the clownteacher.. was it right?
or wrong?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

@Raies
you sound like you have no sa but hav somekinda healthy ppl probs? like having too much friends perhaps?

i wana meet real soul mate n i dont care if its 1 or 2 person but pals are cool too n fo internet its fun to hav like alot of active watchers but to talk with all ppl yu ever meet is hella naaah

@Twitchy
idk wat yu said there -_-

@Sunshine Lady
somebody NEED to make dat app omggg


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

bumppy


----------

